# '99 Maxima starter/security issues



## dawnuh (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm going to try not to make this very long winded, but.... 

A few weeks ago my I drove to my moms house and when I got ready to leave my car would not start. I had been noticing it was taking a long time to start lately and told my husband I thought it could be the starter. So we had the car worked on and replaced a few things, fuel pump, filter and things of those nature since we thought the car wasn't getting any fuel. Come to find out the security had been triped so I towed the car to the nissan dealership and had everything reset. I attempted to start the car and thought I needed a boost but by the time the nissan guy got there with his handy dandy boosting thing I got it started. Later on it didn't start tried again and it did... Then finally it wouldn't start again before it was cranking but not turning over now it just "clicks" I know the starter is out. I feel the starter has been the issue the entire time but what I am curious about is this. If the starter is going out and i am steady trying to crank the car would that trip the security? I was back at Nissan today and the lady said she didn't think that would cause that, but it seems in my mind at least and i can totally be wrong but that that is a possibility. If I keep turning the key over and over the car says hold on somethings up? Any suggestions? Could it be something worse/more complex than just a bad starter causing the security to flip on? Thanks for any input!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Extended cranking won't cause the security system to set. Opening the door without using the key would set the security system off. If you have an immobilizer system that has transponder type keys (or "chipped keys" as they're sometimes called), the system would activate if it didn't recognize the key put into the ignition and shut down the fuel pump. On these type systems, there is a red security light that would turn off if it recognizes the key or stay illuminated steady if it doesn't recognize the key.


----------

